# Keisler 5spd kit in 67



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

Just finished installing Kiesler's TKO600 kit in my 4spd equipped '67. Overall it's an amazing kit that I'd recommend to anyone. But be prepared for extensive tunnel mods even if you have a factory 4 spd tunnel (like I did). You can see from the pictures how much bigger the tremec is compared to the Muncie, especially on top. I'm in NH and haven't driven yet since it's middle of winter and roads are covered in salt.....not to mention I'd probably never get back up my driveway and into the garage. I did go thru the gears on the jackstands though and everything seems smooth so far. I've got 3.90s in the rear with 255/60/15s......75mph was about 2300 rpm. I love winter, but can't wait to try this baby on the highway come spring. I'm also psyched for the lower 1st gear.....the 2.20 1st in the M21s are such a dog. What engineer decided to put a close ratio trans in a muscle car with gobs of torque and was never intended for road racing?


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

more pics


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

and one more of my car since I'm a newbie.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job! 
Welcome to the forums!
Sweet looking ride you got there.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> Nice job!
> Welcome to the forums!
> Sweet looking ride you got there.


:agree


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I should like to see the car at GTOAA nationals this year.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks nice! I would love to put a 5 speed in my 67 convert 4speed 400ho, but i don't want to change the car it has all the original sheet metal. Question, I see 255/60/15 does it look like there is enough room to put 295/50/15 BFG's back there or did the 255's take up all the room?


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll check in the next few days and let you know about max tire size. Of course it will vary a little based on your exhaust location, suspension, etc, but I'll let you know what I think I can fit on my car. I've been meaning to do it anyway because I'd like to updgrade to 17" wheels at some point.


----------



## rod collins (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice job, did you use a hydraulic clutch or mechanical. I am in the process of putting the TKO 600 in my 66 and thinking about hydraulics.


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

I used the factory mechanical clutch setup. Just had to get a new clutch disc for the 26 spline input shaft.


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

I've also got a 67 (Le Mans) but it's got a turbo 350 in it right now. I want to change it out to a stick but I'm afraid it will be high in the PITA factor. I know that the guys on Musclecar just put a Richmond tranny on a Le Mans that they're building but it seemed like a lot of work had to be done for that. 

They had to modify a pedal kit from a chevelle to make it work and mine has a 455 olds in it right now. I'd like to switch out to a 455 Pontiac but the guy I bought the car from just had the Olds engine B&Bd. It runs fine, too...

Then again, I'm still trying to decide whether to leave it a Le Mans or make it a clone... 

Please...help...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I would leave it a Lemans. Nicely done they are nice looking cars very close to our GTO's.


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> I would leave it a Lemans. Nicely done they are nice looking cars very close to our GTO's.


Yeah, I just don't like the Le Mans tail lights and if I change the lights, everyone is going notice that. So, I'm leaning towards just making it a GTO.

I really would like to have a stick in it, though.


----------

